# Sticky  November 2022 Featured Tractor of the Month!



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Here we are welcoming November 2022! My how time does fly. Now is the time get the winterizing done, or down under, time to dust off the lawn chairs, patio furniture and get the tractors ready for mowing farming.

This month we would like to present to you this great 2021 Kioti NX5010 HST CAB tractor that belongs to member *Sullys5010 * as the featured *November 2022 Tractor of the Month! *This unit with the snow blower attached is ready for whatever winter throws at it!!












Lets take a moment to congratulate and check out *Sullys5010 * tractor in the following link!









Media added by Sullys5010







www.tractorforum.com






Happy November And don't forget to add your tractors to the Showcase and the Gallery.... Here's how









FAQ







www.tractorforum.com













FAQ







www.tractorforum.com













FAQ







www.tractorforum.com





The "Showcase" is great for sharing info on your tractor!!


----------



## Mrsig (Jun 6, 2021)

Congrats on your win.


----------



## richardsonsteve04 (2 mo ago)

That is a beautiful tractor congratulations to you and family


----------

